# Spotted for sale in Cambs: Dawes tag along



## Reynard (6 Nov 2017)

If anyone in the Cambs area is looking for a secondhand tag along, the recycling centre in Witchford has a Dawes Bobtail up for grabs.

Spotted it when I was dropping off a broken oil heater on Saturday, didn't check price unfortunately as I was in a bit of a rush, but the bikes there usually retail between £20 and £30. Needs a bit of tlc and fettling (chain and the 5 speed cassette are rusty) but might be worth a looksy.


----------

